# As A Senior, Do You Feel More Vulnerable When Out All Alone Somewhere?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2013)

I definitely take more care now that I'm older when I'm out alone.  I lock my car doors in certain areas, and I'm more aware of my surroundings than I was when I was younger.  I take less chances for sure, but I don't feel completely defenseless when I'm alone.  I think if push came to shove, I'd still put up a decent fight if someone was trying to rob me or harm me.

How about you, do you feel more vulnerable when your out and about all on your own now that you're older?


----------



## Steve (Oct 18, 2013)

Seabreeze.. I understand fully what you mean, but in my case, I live in a village of just under 1000 people.. I don't know everyone but being in a small village, everyone seems to be more friendly than in a city of millions.. 
Actually, I don't ever lock my truck... EVER !!!  

As far as being careful, naturally we are always careful, but as far as being afraid, NEVER !!!!
As far as being older, we have about 35% seniors in our village.. I am not alone..
We also have about 4 elders that are over 100 years old.........


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

_I will admit i am not as confident as i once was due to being disabled, if someone tried to take my handbag i wouldn't be able to chase after them, i too lock my doors now when driving as there are morons who will take your bag when you are stopped at traffic lights, i usually put the seat belt through the strap of the bag but if i forget i just lock the doors.
                 When i am shopping i always use a trolley as it supports me and i put my shopping in it, plus i have a small chain i bought off ebay that has a catch on both ends, i connect one to my handbag and the other i connect to the trolley, i would like to see them take my bag they would fall arse over turkey_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

_To add further i need to pick up my Xrays but as i have to park in behind the building which looks like a lane  i am putting it off, eventually i might find a park out front.
                 Here in Australia a lot of elderly men & women are being attacked, some have been raped which i find appalling i can't understand the mentality of the morons who commit these crimes, on hearing about these attacks i do feel more vunerable._


----------



## Anne (Oct 18, 2013)

It was on the news here, that people are grabbing women's purses from the car when they are pumping gas. They actually watch for women who are alone; so it was a warning to be watchful.  
I even feel more vulnerable at home; the door is locked after dark; hubby can't really figure that out, but I don't think you can be too careful sometimes.

Jillaroo, elderly women have been raped here, also.  That is about the worst of the worst; sometimes it involves drugs, or robbery, and they just do whatever they can get away with.

Don't know if any of you have weapons, but it isn't a bad idea these days, imo.  I don't like guns at all, but sometimes, better safe than sorry.

ETA:  We won't get into that; it was discussed on another thread.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm as careless as ever I was. It never occurs to me that someone might want to harm me.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 19, 2013)

While I don't go around thinking theres a boogy man behind every tree, I do lock my car and house, and take precaution when in the city, but I too live in a small town where it is safer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2013)

For y'all that aren't afraid at all or never lock your doors, just keep doing what you're doing - you'll help my brethren in the martial arts schools and self-defense seminars. layful:

If anything, I'm now MORE deadly than when I was younger, because now I just don't GIVE a damn what I do to an attacker. I've survived jail, so what could the law do to me?

And, I've always been aware of my surroundings, to the point of "almost paranoia", and having grown up in New York I learned at an early age what those lock-thingies on the doors are for, in addition to the locks on the windows, the mailboxes, the bikes and in the vehicles. 

Just remember: you're *never* in a small-enough village, a remote-enough location or a sufficiently-crowded area to be totally safe from crime.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's a case from September in Alabama, where a 91-year-old woman foiled another Wal-mart carjacking attempt by screaming for help. 

She's lucky, IMO. 50/50 chance of the perps running away (like they did) or just shooting her to shut her up.

Moral of the story: stay away from Wal-Mart.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> For y'all that aren't afraid at all or never lock your doors, just keep doing what you're doing - you'll help my brethren in the martial arts schools and self-defense seminars. layful:
> 
> If anything, I'm now MORE deadly than when I was younger, because now I just don't GIVE a damn what I do to an attacker. I've survived jail, so what could the law do to me?
> 
> ...




I'm aware of my surroundings when going out by myself and take necessary precautions.  I lock my doors at home, but on a cool breezy night,  I leave my screen doors and windows open - - go figure!  

They'll just have to get me because I refuse to live in a barricaded state of fear.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2013)

Anne said:


> It was on the news here, that people are grabbing women's purses from the car when they are pumping gas. They actually watch for women who are alone; so it was a warning to be watchful.



That has happened around here.   They get out of their cars with the doors unlocked, purse sitting on the passenger seat and while they are preoccupied with pumping gas, someone opens the passenger door and grabs their purse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't live in fear at all, just more careful.  I grew up in a big city too, and learned early on to lock up my stuff if I didn't want it stolen.  I don't carry a purse around on a daily basis, very rarely in fact.  Just a thin folding wallet in my pocket, so they'll have to get in my pants to get my money, and you know we're gonna dance over that, lol. 

 Even when I was young, I was carrying a take home pizza out of a mall where I live now, and three rowdy teenage girls tried to surround me and take it from me.  Well, after telling them what they could do to themselves layful:, I kicked sideways at one girl's knee, didn't even make contact, but it got them to take off and I went home and enjoyed my pizza with hubby.

So I know, that they will definitely try to get over on an elderly person.  I keep my doors locked when I'm home alone, except maybe to the backyard if the dog is going in and out during the day.  We're ready with a loaded gun in the home for protection if needed, so far never had the need, hope it stays that way.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone. Nice thread SeaBreeze.

Being the times that we live in, I'm certainly more cautious. On the other hand, I don't live in a real dangerous area either. My cautiousness comes more from
my experiences in life. I am capable of defending myself if need be, but I don't let that fact go to my head. When that happens, and you let your guard down, that's what makes you vulnerable.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 19, 2013)

I was raped at my strongest--when I was 21. I went through drug rehab with group counseling after that, so I've met the targets and targeters. I can't say I've been naive ever since. (Small towns don't protect people from deviants. Deviants live somewhere, including in small towns. That drug rehab was in a small town in a quiet county with few people living in it.)

BUT, I have things going for me. I live in Philly, so don't go out at night, unless with my bigger and scarier looking hubby. (I'm 5'11", 218 pounds, and I'm still "the little woman" in our marriage. lol) We haven't gone out at night in years--not out of fear, but because we just don't go out much.

Most of the city is made up of all kinds of people. I stick out like a sore thumb in my part of the city, because it's a neighborhood of immigrants not known for towering height. I'm taller than most men around here. I weigh more than most people around here (or weigh the same amount. lol) I count on people not mistaking me for an easy target by the way I look and act. I'm an easy target. I'm disabled, but invisibly disabled. If need be, experience has already taught me where to aim. Being a woman hasn't taught me why I shouldn't do that. My goal is practicality--make him have an innsy, if need be, or give him what he wants, except me, if the circumstances dictate that.

Then again? Pocketbook? Sure, I have one and use it, if I'm with much-bigger hubby. If I'm walking to the store, I carry my debit card in the front pocket of my bibfronts (no one pick-pockets there lol), my keys in one pocket (that's where my discount cards are), and my cigs in the other pocket. My cigs are in a crocheted cigarette/lighter holder. If someone pick-pockets me, they'll get away with a partial pack of smokes and a Bic lighter. (I have been pick-pocketed, and that was what was stolen. Idiots seem to think that's my wallet. lol) If I plan to pick up a few things from the store, I also carry my backpack. If someone wants to rob me of my backpack, they get a pack of tissues and some cheaper lighters too. lol

We're fortunate in one respect--nothing worth robbing. Someone broke into our car the other night and stole all our "valuables." That might have been $2 in quarters, but, hey, we don't need quarters to park anymore. Parking meters are done by kiosks. (Debit card still in the front of my bibfronts. lol) They left the more valuable things in our car--our antacids and hand sanitizers. Honestly though? Why would anyone think a beat up 1995 Saturn is worth breaking into?

Health problems caused us to become poor. We already had to sell the good stuff, so home invasion might net thieves $20-$40, if they take the time to find and break open all my banks. (I collect piggy banks, even though a few of them aren't piggies. Some have change in them. Most don't. lol) Debit cards stop us from having anything but change around the house. If they go after us, well, again, I'm the "little woman." Neither one of us is strong anymore, but we can certainly push people around and sit on them. lol

I know my surroundings at all times (except when I'm watering my containers out front. I do count on a well placed scream mustering my neighbors to look out their windows and scare a creep away.) That doesn't mean I'll scurry across the street if someone walks towards me and puts up my alarms. I already know big doesn't mean scarier, so I tend to stand taller and look more confident. Since most people in my neighborhood are smaller than I am, I keep hoping that works, but don't count on it. I already know there isn't much I can do if a vile person wants to attack me. I also know they're in for a lot of effort. I don't give up. Never have. Never will.


----------



## atwhatcost (Oct 19, 2013)

For those who talk about carrying, would you and could you use it? I already learned I don't have it in me to kill another person. I have it in me to maim them and put them in a hospital for a few months. I don't carry, because I know I cannot kill. If you don't have it in you to quickly kill the person, get rid of the gun, or it may end up killing you.

I'm not against guns. (I grew up eating what Dad or my brothers caught with their rifles.) I don't think telling people to pack is a good idea. It's only a good idea if you can shoot a person--to kill--in the blink of an eye. Most can't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you were raped, some guy tried to have his way with me when I was a teen, but we were both fully dressed, I fought him off and left before anything happened.  I don't carry myself, but I am not against it if you're trained and know what you're doing.  I don't think you should conceal carry unless you intend to have the gun on your person, not in your handbag, not in your car, etc.   I have no trouble killing someone that is out to kill me or mine, such as a house intruder.  I have carried in the wilderness, in case of an animal attack, two or four-legged.   I think the way you carry yourself means a lot, some people look fearful and like easy victims.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2013)

I have security bars on my windows and screen doors at home, the good quality kind.  We had them installed many years ago, as we often go away on camping vacations, and want to secure the house during our absence.  So, I can sleep alone at home with the windows or front door open, with no worry about an intruder getting in...works for me!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2013)

We lock the front and back door at night and we have small locks on the windows but I refuse to exist behind bars in my own home.

I live in a big city in a suburb that is as prone to crime as anywhere else in this country but I am unconcerned whether I am at home or out and about. In 70 years I've only personally encountered crime once and that was some pick pockets in Paris.

So the stats are not that worrying IMO.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a lot you can do just from a seated position ...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2013)

I achieve a lot with a defiant glare and a commanding voice.
They're my best defence.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't have video of it (unfortunately), but I once taught a very specialized class - Catholic nuns in wheelchairs. :angel:

I don't recall their exact afflictions, but they were all retirement age and older - one was close to 100. There were about 20 of them in my 3-month-long Taijiquan class and we started off with gentle stretching exercises and eventually progressed to actual self-defense movements. Now these sisters had the gamut of old-age diseases, but they were game and they learned that there are many alternative ways of achieving what they wanted.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_I have a Tai Chi DVD i must play and start doing, i believe it's very good for you_


----------



## GDAD (Oct 21, 2013)

My wife, all 5 foot 2 of her had her clutch purse knocked out of her hand by a six foot (R.SOLE) I think that was his name!!!!
He just smashed her wrist & her purse hit the ground & he ran off with it. Had to get new cards, everything. What a pain.
We were both wary & still are when any young men are standing behind us.
She always locks the car door when alone. She now has an aluminium card wallet which she keeps in her pocket. It protects
her card from being electronically copied, & with her money also inside the case both hands are free. *open address below.*


http://www.ebay.com.au/bhp/aluminium-credit-card-holder



,


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

_I have 2 of them Gdad but their is a fault in them, the pockets the cards sit in are too shallow, so i ordered some slip in pockets that i just put in my purse so they can't scan through it_

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261281468021?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2013)

Keeping up with the times and reading all this never ending assults,robberies on seniors, I finally gave in and arm myself whenever I have to venture outside alone.

Hopefully I will never have to use it.


----------



## Lockheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow Jillaroo; you have presented some great ideas on protecting your items while out in public. I see too many people mainly elders and women walking around looking like targets with their bags hanging loosely or just sitting in a cart. I'm glad I read your reply so I can pass this information on to others I know. Thank you! It saddens me when people are criminalized by some weak minded person looking for an easy score.


----------



## Lockheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Very sad; the weak praying on the weaker. Unfortunately we all have to get old sometime and one of the dysfunctions is losing our senses and strength. I truly understand what it means that youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Another thing i do is i have a small silver chain with clips on either end, and as soon as i get a shopping trolley i clip my bag onto it, no b@#$%ds going to get my handbag, i will have a great laugh if ever a moron tries to take it._:wink:


----------



## GDAD (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife had her clutch purse knocked out of her hands & stolen;
she had a bruised & sprained wrist, had to get all her cards cancelled & replaced.
Yes we both are very careful, especially when A couple of young men are walking near us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2013)

My mother, many years ago, had her purse pulled off her arm and stolen by a teenage girl.  My husband's mother also had her purse stolen in the same manner...this was a long time ago.  On a daily basis I keep my wallet in my back pant pocket, and use a small bi-fold, just like a man's.  If they want to get my money, we're gonna dance, that's for sure!


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 4, 2013)

Not all all. I have always been a cautious person. I have always locked my car doors, and been aware of any strangers approaching me.


----------



## Joan (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi ..am I on an American site..I am English and my son lives in Atlanta..I live in Manchester England and I'm coming over to see him in May


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2014)

This seems to be a multinational site, Joan. I am in the US, but people here are from all over, which is partly what makes it so interesting.

To get back to the "how safe are seniors" topic, I always use a bag with a shoulder strap, which I crisscross (strap on left shoulder, bag at my waist on right). It would be nearly impossible for anyone to snatch it without cutting my head off!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

Do you think that you appear more like an easy target to criminals on the street, or someone who would be passed up for an easier victim?

   If I'm out walking in a wooded area alone, I usually have some pepper spray with me.  Mostly for coyotes that may decide to attack, but also to slow down or deal with a potential creep looking to prey on women.  I will do whatever it takes not to be a victim, regardless of my age.  I think I'm probably viewed as someone to pass on for an easier target, hoping anyway, so far so good.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 13, 2015)

I think you always look more vulnerable alone. I would agree older people just _look _​more vulnerable.  I took a self defense class years ago.  It's always made me feel more confident.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't feel more vulnerable, I have taken classes also. I know my instincts to protect myself are profound. My feelings of vulnerability  ended after adolescence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

I took some martial arts classes myself when I was younger, although I didn't continue to practice, there are some things I learned that gave me more confidence if I ever need to fight anyone off in a serious situation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2015)

One of the "tricks" of self-defense for seniors is to have the ability to go full-animal on your assailant. Too many of us are ruled by our desire not to harm another human being, but in a successful defense you have to go all out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree Phil, if someone is out to seriously harm or kill me, I will in no way hold back to defend myself.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Phil, if someone is out to seriously harm or kill me, I will in no way hold back to defend myself.



Good for you! It's the only way, really ... half-way measures won't work.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Of course I'm an easy target. 
At 5' 1.5" I have always been an easy target.
But I am not afraid.

I would never go walking in the woods alone though.
In OZ there are snakes and the risk of having a fall and you always need a buddy with you to get help or to administer first aid.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 13, 2015)

Of course you don't want to look like an obvious target. I always nod good evening to the bangers on the corner. But it's funny, my boy even when he isn't with me has given me confidence. I usually wear a Villa Lobos hoodie. Black with an outline of a very serious looking pup. Even when he's not with me I feel I could hurt somebody if I had to...or run like the dickens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not afraid either Warri, there's rattlesnakes in my area too, we've killed them right in our own backyard.  I'm careful when I go out alone, I don't think of the worst happening.  My husband usually knows the area I'll be in and the time I left, so in the rare event I would fall and break my leg or something, he'd know where to look for me.  So far, I've been out on walks alone both in the city and the woods, and nothing terrible has ever happened yet.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm aware that there is no way to conceal the fact that I am older, and thus a potentially 'easier' or 'soft target'.   However, I've learned from working in jails and prisons to present self assurance, and not have fear.   I walk like I am ready and willing to kick anyone's a$$ that might think they're going to mess with me.     I don't carry a firearm, probably should but I don't want the responsibility that comes with it.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, I suppose that in these days of mobile phones it is easier to get help if you need it, provided of course that you are conscious.

Your last sentence applies to me too is a slightly different way. I have walked wherever I have wanted to all of my life and I have never needed to kill anyone or any creature in self defence so I continue to walk around unarmed. If did think that there might be danger I would pack a shrill whistle. That's what we always carried when bush walking back in the day. That and a packet of matches. And water. And a bit of first aid gear. Nothing else was necessary.

Today in my daily rounds I don't even bother with the whistle.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 13, 2015)

Villa Lobos jacket...even if they are not with you, you can seriously kick butt...
http://store.discovery.com/villalobos-rescue-center-rhino-zip-up-hoodie/detail.php?p=365004


----------



## Lon (Dec 13, 2015)

I am 6' 4" & 200 lbs, but I still take care


----------



## imp (Dec 13, 2015)

I am 5'-6", keep my wits about me, remain  aware of things going on nearby, try to follow Massad Ayoob's excellent advice. One can avert a potential personal disaster by being aware, vigilant, not "paranoid", as anti-gunners view it, but rather ever-aware of one's surroundings and goings-on. Besides, it's fun to watch the other guy's wife.......er....it's rewarding to feel safe.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmmm. True awareness also involves experiencing all the positives as as well. Some First People can often "read" weather.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2015)

You experience everything, true, but it shifts back and forth as need be. When I walk down a dark alley in the rain, I first register that it IS raining, and how much. Then the awareness shifts to the guy hiding behind the dumpster.

I remember - or my _body_ does - that it's raining, but the priority becomes Dumpster Danny.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2015)

Of course Philly. My intent was not to trivialise protective awareness.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 13, 2015)

Why would anyone in their right mind walk down a dark alley in the rain? 
What is there in the alley to beckon you? The dumpster perhaps?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind walk down a dark alley in the rain?
> *What is there in the alley to beckon you?*



Raymond Chandler summed it up rather nicely, I think ...



> [h=1]“Down these mean streets a man must go who is not  himself mean, who is neither tarnished nor afraid. He is the hero; he is  everything. He must be a complete man and a common man and yet an  unusual man. He must be, to use a rather weathered phrase, a man of  honor—by instinct, by inevitability, without thought of it, and  certainly without saying it. He must be the best man in his world and a  good enough man for any world.
> 
> “He will take no man’s money  dishonestly and no man’s insolence without a due and dispassionate  revenge. He is a lonely man and his pride is that you will treat him as a  proud man or be very sorry you ever saw him.
> 
> “The story is this  man’s adventure in search of a hidden truth, and it would be no  adventure if it did not happen to a man fit for adventure. If there were  enough like him, the world would be a very safe place to live in,  without becoming too dull to be worth living in.” [/h]


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

Piffle.

 You're either meeting your dealer or you are dumpster diving.

Or you are the man hiding behind the dumpster.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Piffle.
> 
> You're either meeting your dealer or you are dumpster diving.
> 
> Or you are the man hiding behind the dumpster.



Not all of us live in the great, clean, crime-free Valhalla known as Australia. 

We're boxed into greasy, filthy cities, where we worry more about 2-legged predators than 4.

Totally different scenarios - you should realize that.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

Alleys are dangerous in any big city. So are cemeteries after dark.
Even in my antipodean paradise I don't venture into either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Alleys are dangerous in any big city. So are cemeteries after dark.
> Even in my antipodean paradise I don't venture into either.



Cemeteries? Woo. I never feared walking in a cemetery here - it's only the living I'm concerned about.

Perhaps you have no NEED to venture into either. Some of us do / did.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

It's not the dead. 
It's the rapists, who don't want to be disturbed by passers by.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> It's not the dead.
> It's the rapists, who don't want to be disturbed by passers by.



Never heard of a case like that here. 

That most rapes occur in a dark, secluded place is a myth. 4/5 of them are performed by someone known to the victim and happen in enclosed, carefully planned places such as homes or apartments.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

Rapes occur everywhere, including cemeteries. In a cemetery no-one is likely to hear you cry for help.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-31/teenager-arrested-over-broome-rape/5062142

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/c...vestigate-1995-rape-lead-20151016-gkaq8i.html

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-34323774

http://www.hngn.com/articles/126621...-offender-accused-raping-women-cemeteries.htm


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

Huh.

Well, I always _thought_ you people were a bit strange. :disturbed:

Are you saying that rapes there, in cemeteries, are the norm? That they're in the majority? Because I'm sure I could find a few from the US if I looked, but still they wouldn't be representative ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 14, 2015)

Was at the big flea market and saw a nice 6" switch blade knife, I brought it for $15 buck and the guy even sharpened it for me....Should I ask the NRA how to use it or do they already have classes for it.(g) Am I any safer then a hand gun?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

As with any weapon, there is always the risk of it being taken from you, so you need to be skilled enough to employ it. If not, you're better off without it.

A gun is usually a better force-projection weapon and can be used from a distance, whereas a knife is better suited for close-up fighting.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 14, 2015)

But a dog with a serious growl can keep people miles away


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Huh.
> 
> Well, I always _thought_ you people were a bit strange. :disturbed:
> 
> Are you saying that rapes there, in cemeteries, are the norm? That they're in the majority? Because I'm sure I could find a few from the US if I looked, but still they wouldn't be representative ...



One of those links was in America (Kentucky) and one in Britain.

I always avoid isolated places after dark where no one can hear you call for help.
I used to tell teenaged girls, my daughter included, that the best place to snog the boyfriend is in the car parked right outside your own house.
Lovers' lanes and other secluded places are not wise.

Seriously, one of my students was pashing her boyfriend at a quiet place beside a lake when they were attacked by a parolee wielding a knife. He handcuffed the boy to a tree and then raped and murdered the young woman. She was only seventeen and was the loveliest creature. I still think of her every time I drive past that particular place.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2015)

That's a very tragic story, Warri.  Reminds me of an area where I used to live as a teen, along the dikes of the Fraser River, where kids used to go to park at night.  However, I never heard of anything happening there, as it was frequently patrolled by the local RCMP who would shine their flashlights in to the cars, much to the chagrin of the occupants.

Here where I live, there are some secluded places too, which I have no need to be at.   But being in a busy city, there are usually lots of people walking around, even late at night, so I feel pretty safe on my neighborhood streets, in general.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2015)

I wouldn't walk at after dark alone anymore, and after reading Warri's posts, I may pass on cemeteries too.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2015)

Good point, Hoss.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> But a dog with a serious growl can keep people miles away



Dogs can be shot...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2015)

When you grow up in a big city... there are things that you "know".   I think it's called "street smarts".   To me it's just common sense.  There are places one does not go...  not even in the daylight.   But the main thing is to always be aware of who and what is going on around you.  And hold your purse really close..  lol!!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think I am even more careful than I used to be.  I would go to Wal Mart at midnight by myself when I was in my 40's... I just feel better going in daylight.  I don't like driving at night anymore..especially if there is fog.  I've seen some awful accidents caused by fog.  
I think I feel less safe in parking lots.  I agree with you, Silver about street smarts, common sense, and being aware of your surroundings.  Seniors who are having memory issues or are easily confused are probably most at risk.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2015)

I always peek at the underside of my car as I approach it in a parking lot..  I also look into the back seat before getting in.   Like I said.. Street Smarts


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> How about you, do you feel more vulnerable when your out and about all on your own now that you're older?



I never even thought about it until this thread came up. :shrug:


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> As with any weapon, there is always the risk of it being taken from you, so you need to be skilled enough to employ it. If not, you're better off without it.
> 
> A gun is usually a better force-projection weapon and can be used from a distance, whereas a knife is better suited for close-up fighting.




With a knife its just you and him/her, with the gun everyone nearby is in danger. Face it, most of us in that first time situation will fire are anything or anybody that moves to protect yourself because you're not thinking straight.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> With a knife its just you and him/her, with the gun everyone nearby is in danger.



Franklin Regional High School, Murrysville, PA -  2014 - Alex Hribal, a 16-year-old sophomore, stabbed 20 people with a pair of 8" kitchen knives.

There are many, many other mass knifings in history. And this was just an untrained kid ...  



> Face it, most of us in that first time situation will fire are anything or anybody that moves to protect yourself because you're not thinking straight.



That's an erroneous assumption, and an insult, to millions of trained, responsible gun owners.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Franklin Regional High School, Murrysville, PA -  2014 - Alex Hribal, a 16-year-old sophomore, stabbed 20 people with a pair of 8" kitchen knives.
> 
> There are many, many other mass knifings in history. And this was just an untrained kid ..



How many died?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> How many died?



I believe no one died, but there were many injuries.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 16, 2015)

I rest my case. It is much harder to carry out a successful massacre using just knives, although a small group of New Guinea natives armed with machetes were once able to quietly kill multiple Japanese as they slept but they were experts.

Now it is likely that this topics may have to be moved into the new category because of this post although I have been careful to avoid the g word.


----------

